# 100 gr Thunderheads



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I read on here the other day a post that said replacement blades for Thunderheads are no longer available. I still have a bunch of replacement blades for mine but am wondering if this is true. If so I want to start now finding my new go to blades. Always have had nothing but great results from this brand and never even tried the mechanicals. Too many bad stories regarding those and I ain't never had or heard of a poor performance from the TH's. What do y'all know, what do you say. Look guys, I don't want to start a pizzin match and ain't interested in the opinions about mechs. I also ain't the kind to go out each year and buy the latest hype. I like a chisel point with replaceable blades. I know how to tune them so they fly true so that's what I use. Thanx in advance for any constructive and positive thoughts.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it depends which version of the Thunderhead you shoot.

I shoot the original steel in 125gr and the titanium in 100gr. I bought up every spare blade and every new complete broadhead I could find in those models last year because I've tried a lot of different ones and like these these best.

You can still find replacement blades from time to time on ebay and by google search.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

They are still available thru the nap website.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanx guys, that's what I needed. Looks like I can keep on keepin on with my THs.


----------

